# OFFICIAL MNSSHP Guest List - 2011



## MadilynnsMomma

Let the speculation begin...  Last year's ticket prices were between $45 and $65, depending on the age and the date.

************.com reported today (3/19/11) that the dates for MNSSHP dates have been released.  I am not calling these the real deal dates until I see it directly from Disney.

MickeyHunter has done a great intro/write-up on the party - Follow along on that thread as well: Official 2011 MNSSHP Party Planning Thread

-------------------------------

Projected dates:
Sept. 13,16,20,23,27,30
October 2,6,7,10,11,13,16,18,20,21,23,25, 27,28,30,31
Nov 1

-------------------------------


*Dates will be updated as they are released, usually the end of April.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Along with your party date, feel free to share who is going with you, your costumes and where you're staying -
*Screen Name/Party/Costumes/Hotel*
*MadilynnsMomma/DFi & DD4/Pirate Family/POP*



*SEPTEMBER​*
**13** (14)
--- Mrs Grumpy
--- dizziedupbaby0127
--- stargazertechie
--- rhondabee
--- Disneyhayes/as a Disney nut, DD3, DD2 both as Belle or Snow White, DH as Grumpy/ASMo
--- 3Minnies1Mickey
--- Mgbeeman
--- notnothin
--- ness1996
--- disneysuncat/as a pirate and DD11 as Russia/Contemporary
--- amykay9377
--- Microcell
--- rastika/celebrating youngest sisters 14th birthday
--- disneybell
--- kdzbear/DH wearing Mickey head design tee shirts
--- suemom2kay/DH, DD10/BCV
--- satorifound/DH
--- Mom2Cody06/DH, Cod-Man, Baby K, Mom-Mom & Pop-Pop/POR
--- momatater/DH, DS3 as Hawaiian Tourists/GF
--- dreweyj/party of 2/POFQ
--- DummbGiRL

**16** (16)
--- Wendy31
--- princess Isabella
--- ericamcl
--- notnothin
--- GRUMPY D
--- soul power/DBF
--- goofydad621
--- Luvdisney/party of 2
--- mickeymouseclubhouse
--- TK-Fett/4 Adults & 1 Child
--- Cinder Ellas Mom/DD8, DS10/CRT @4:15
--- DisneyGirl201017/DBF/Aladdin & Jasmine/POP/2 year anniversary
--- katt789/POP
--- QuirkyButterfly/DBF
--- dolphindan1
--- txmom0507/DH,DS6(Jedi),DD4(Princess), Plus 6 Friends
--- chamgirl89/with Cousin

**20** (23)
--- NewsiesGoil
--- momtoltl74
--- TheNotSoGreatGonzo/Animal, Mom, Mulan, a pirate
--- inkedupmomma
--- heathernfrankie
--- Fantasyland Mom/Wendy (DD5), Peter Pan (DS1), Smee (DH), Tiger Lily (me), Tinkerbell (DD3)  and Nana (MIL)
--- amely
--- SnipsNSnails/DS4 & DS2, both Peter Pan
--- Pookasaurus/Blue Fairy or Figaro, DH as Gepetto, DS4 as Pinocchio and DS1 as Jiminy Cricket
--- Lizboo
--- Casens-mom
--- travelfanatic
--- mhconley
--- sweetpee 1993/dressed as Revenge of the Nerds crew
--- pjpoppins
--- KELLY
--- JustCallMeMommy
--- *MomTo2Princesses*
--- JiminyGuyMaine/2 Adults
--- PDJPrinceCharming & Bellerina13/POP
--- seadd67/Celebrating birthday/as Seattle Mariners
--- NC State
--- JessiLynn015/DMom

**23** (17)
--- nanaka
--- amely
--- WishingMom
--- travelfanatic
--- MikeandSulley
--- lolabee2000
--- JustCallMeMommy
--- mattmom
--- marinapj
--- GrimGrinningSteph
--- NikiM20
--- BlackPearl695
--- ZandZsMom/Pirates League
--- Palekaiko/DBF/Poly
--- seadd67/as Seattle Mariners
--- daddyhook/tink,ariel,tiana,jack sparrow/POP
--- KARN4U/DH,DD,BFF,DD
--- BrerVixen

**27**
--- kylieh
--- peachydreamyxx
--- mstmp
--- apriltjr
--- disneyrinachick
--- disneydiva16
--- brightvalleyjrts
--- KristiLyn
--- tooh8ful/Tinkerbell, Iridessa, Rosetta, and Vidia
--- leitadisneyfan
--- pooh2007
--- watkinsme
--- 2Tiggies
--- arwood82
--- insoin
--- Tinkermom76
--- heatherbynum
--- buzzmom3
--- Brownsfan317
--- Disneywedding2010
--- chodnett
--- seadd67
--- threvester
--- kateybee/DH, DD5 (princess), DS8
--- Jennifer81
--- heatherbynum
--- DaniB
--- awdwnut
--- Busy Busy
--- sillylily
--- TheRatPack
--- deez1978/as Pirates

**30**
--- mrstomrice/party of 4
--- SydandPaigesMom
--- pskelly
--- mlittig
--- Tinkermom76
--- Mouses Shadow/party of 11!
--- A&MsMommy
--- yayasue
--- Kimmysmom/DD11
--- Cree629
--- Lisa Sox Fan
--- MrsDopey
--- +Rosetta+/Haunted Mansion Stretching Room Dancer/DMum
--- sue Z/Grumpy Baseball Costumes/POP
--- Dobby
--- jesemeca
--- johnsonginad/DH,DD5
--- sp0ngem0nkey/group of 5 as Wizard of Oz characters/Celebrating DHs Bday,10th/9th Anniversary and 3 Newbies
--- HadesTX
--- 4littleones/party of 8/Capt Hook, Jake the Pirate, Minnie, Mickey, Peter Pan, Tinkerbell, Snow White and Grumpy OR Jake, Izzy, Cubby, Skully the parrot, Hook & 3 pirates


*OCTOBER​*
**2**
--- humboldthny
--- poohj80
--- princess ariel 85/DF/as Rapunzel/POP
--- Tosie
--- CAJUNWDWFAN
--- BerrysGirl/DBF/Orange and Blue M&Ms/POP
--- Praise2Him/DD, DD-in-Law, DSis, Daunt, DCousin/Beach Club
--- +Rosetta+/Esmeralda/DMum+3
--- dansyr2514/Justine & Jeff  BWV
--- disneydreamgirl/DH and DS13/Minnie, Goofy & Sorcerer Mickey/POFQ

**6**
--- tinknme
--- Lehuaann
--- humboldthny
--- alleymaxx
--- brookelynpenguin/as Esmerelda,DH/AKL

**7**
--- luv2plan
--- Dobby
--- amberdburke/DH,DD/cowboy&cowgirl/5th Anniversary

**10**
--- tink228
--- xxDisneyDancerxx/DBF
--- DonaldTDuck
--- bellebookworm9/as Minnie/DMom/BCV

**11**
--- tatorswife/DH,DS12,DS10,BFF,DH&DS12
--- IslandAdventure4

**13**
--- mommy2emmamaddie/Lady Termaine, Jaq (DH), Gus (Papa), Drizella & Anastasia (DDs)
--- avic77/family of five/Phineas, Ferb, Candice, Isabella & Stacy
--- bellanotte10/as Cheshire Cat
--- Missyrose/DBF/WL

**16**
--- WDWAtLast/DDs 8th birthday
--- Kiann3
--- kstategrad
--- Family Loves Disney
--- smitch425/Jessie (DD8), Woody (DS6), Mom and dad as Barbie & Ken
--- Parla/2 Pirates and a Princess/AKL

**18**
--- Goofy Mom/Mob Family costumes
--- mousescrapper/DH as Haunted Mansion Bride & Dead Husband/BLT
--- attain/DH,DS2/as Mario and Luigi, Mom as a Wii Remote
--- Pixie*Pirate/DH, DD10/Cinderella, Jasmine, Buzz/POP

**20**
--- l3utt3rf1yk1ss3s/a friend
--- BuenaVistaBound/at BLT

**21**
--- Kiann3
--- sjs314
--- shalecesjourney
--- 15isto2/nephew (12)
--- DFD/AKL&BCV

**23**
--- VanessainWonderland
--- TinkerbelleAbbysMom/as Wendy, Peter Pan (DH), Tink (DD4)
--- OhThePain/DGF
--- maddiesmommie
--- nebraskachick
--- zorro77/Fairy,Witch,Hippie
--- habsfan71/DW,DD,DS/POFQ

**25**
--- MadilynnsMomma/DFi & DD4/Madi as a Princess/POP
--- buzzgirls&dad
--- tlenzendorf/Peter Pan themed costume/AKV-Jambo
--- rmw
--- Madame Bonfamille
--- iluveeyore
--- PrincessTaylorsMom
--- wishwash01
--- tannersmama/DH & DS7/Incredibles & a Pirate
--- Keishag
--- Catira
--- Tinker Pam/celebrating 25th anniversary/DS pirate

**27**
--- disneyquestions
--- Sinderelly/4 Adults & 1 Child
--- Brownsfan317/DS
--- aaarcher86
--- Rorey/with DH
--- gfamluvsdisney/DH,DS12,DD8,DS5/POLY
--- aprincesswannabe/DH,DD12/BLT
--- chastity21/DBF/Ursala&Pirate

**28**
--- MadilynnsMomma/DFi & DD4/Pirate League Family/POP
--- melissapealo
--- 02AggieGirl
--- Kennywife/as Ariel
--- ShariVT/party of 3

**30**
--- ash-n-brensmom/DH/Wyndham Bonnet Creek
--- pipertoad

**31**
--- adamshalliwil
--- SoScary09
--- mma800/Queen of Hearts, DD10 Cheshire Cat, DD9 Alice, DS7 Mad Hatter, DH & Cousin as the Tweedles
--- singjenn/party of 2
--- ToddyLu/DH
--- raggedy couple/as Victorian Ghosts
--- lovetheduck/2 Adults & 2 Kids/Pippi Longstocking/at Dolphin
--- jazzgirl
--- The Alice
--- chastity21/DBF/Ursala&Pirate



*NOVEMBER​*
**1**
--- Praise2Him/DH, DD/Tie Dye Halloween t-shirts/Offsite
--- Skip2MyLou
--- SarRoc1020
--- nejjie
--- ACDSNY/2 Adults & 2 Kids
--- VikingInMouseEars
--- TheDisneyBunch/DH&DSs/OKW
--- vfxpro/DW
--- daraddg


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

We're hoping to go October 25 - if it is a party night!


----------



## Wendy31

We're currently planning on Friday, 9/16.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

You can add us.  We are hoping for a party on 9/13.  Will see what the official dates end up being.  

Mrs Grumpy/DH and I/Pop Century


----------



## NewsiesGoil

Tuesdays are usually a safe bet, so right now I'm thinking Sept. 20th. I'm still holding out hope for a Saturday the 17th party, though!


----------



## DaniB

Tuesday 27th!


----------



## mrstomrice

Count the 4 of us in for Friday 9/30!


----------



## momtoltl74

If Tue. Sept. 20th is a date we will be there.)


----------



## princess isabella

We are planning on 9/16 with our fingers crossed.


----------



## rdearth

We will be there in spirit.  Booooooooooooowhhooooooowhhooooooo.......


----------



## TheNotSoGreatGonzo

My family (Animal from the Muppets, a wife/mom who is too "cool" to dress up in a costume, Mulan, and a pirate) will attend on Tuesday, 9/20.


----------



## Finally08

Waiting for the official dates...but we will probably be there around mid October, because dd gets 1 day off of school that month (a Friday, around the mid month mark).

Her costume is ready to go, although we will do braided hair for practicality. I will be - who else but her her Mother (Gothel). 






If dh and ds come along, ds will be Flynn and DH will be a pub thug (probably the hand hook guy). But me and dd will be there for sure even if they aren't.


----------



## dizziedupbaby0127

13th for us!


----------



## nanaka

I can't wait. We are going on 9/23


----------



## inkedupmomma

September 20 for us!


----------



## SydandPaige'sMom

We will be there on September 30th!


----------



## kylieh

27/9 for us too!!!


----------



## heathernfrankie

If Tues. 9/20 is a date, I think we will be there.


----------



## heatherbynum

Either September 27th or 30th


----------



## OhThePain

disneytravelagents.com has Sunday 10/24 listed as a MNSSHP day... If this date holds, that's when we'll be there. Only time will tell....


----------



## peachydreamyxx

We are planning on going to the 9/27 party! Im in the process of convincing DH we need to attend the 9/30 party as well. We had a blast last year!


----------



## stargazertechie

Here's hoping for 9/13! It's our first MNSSHP. Gotta get on the whole costume thing. We may go as pirates, as we'll be on a Disney cruise the week before and already have the pirate costumes packed!


----------



## mstmp

We will be there the week of Sept. 24th - Oct. 2nd I am hoping there will be a party on 9/29 if not then we will be there on 9/27


----------



## tinknme

We will be in the World Oct. 1st - 8th, hoping for a party on the 6th!


----------



## adamshalliwell

10/31 for us. I know the crowds are bigger that night, but it's my dream to do Halloween in the MK.


----------



## apriltjr

Hoping the 9/27 date stays a party night!  Mainly because I don't want to re-work my whole schedule around the party!


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

We're hoping for tues. 10/25


----------



## DZNEE4US

I am thinking 10-18, a Tuesday night.  If not that, then maybe 10-20- a Thursday.  I believe they're usually on Tuesdays and Thursdays- right??  I am not going in September again.  Last trip was way too hot.  So hot my little ones didn't even put their costumes on!


----------



## disneyrinachick

We are planning for Tuesday September 27!


----------



## disneydiva16

We will be at Disney Sept 24th through Oct 1st.  I will take any day I can get but I am hoping for the 27th


----------



## SoScary'09

Put me down! 10/31 again!


----------



## munchie22

anxiously awaiting october hours and dates.  Thanks to a very generous sister and brother, our October trip is on!


----------



## StEpHandMiKe<3Disney

DH and I are really trying to decide between MNSSHP and MVMCP.  He really wants to go during Dec and I really wanted to go during Halloween


----------



## Catira

We are going 10/22-10/29. As soon as we know the MNSSHP dates I will decide on an actual date. Would love to see other's costumes.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

*Just a little note - I won't be starting the list until the dates are officially announced.  I ran a list last year and once the dates came out it got a little crazy with editing...*


I haven't put much thought into costumes yet... anyone already know what they want to do?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

double post


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Our dates are 14-22 of october, hoping for a tues 18 party.  It's our first WDW trip!!! I was thinking we would go as a mob family but the costumes all have long sleeves and pants, I'm worried it'll be too hot to pull it off.


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

Definately count us in! We'll be there September 29th-October 11th. So we'll be attending a party on any one of those days. DD has already decided who we all are going as. She will be Vidia, I will be Queen Clarion, my husband will be Bobble, my mother will be Fairy Mary, and my father will be Clank! We can't wait. We had such a fabulous time last year. DD was the Red Queen, I was the "new" Alice, and DH was the "new" Mad Hatter. We were quite a hit at the parks! This years party will so much fun!


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

Sept 20 for us!!
As for costumes, it's Wendy (DD5), Peter Pan (DS1 at the time), Smee (DH), Tiger Lily (me), Tinker Bell (DD3 at the time), and Nana(MIL).


----------



## rhondabee

Hoping for 9/13--my first one ever!


----------



## Praise2Him

Hopefully Nov. 1, if they have it then. If not, then Oct. 31.


----------



## Disneyhayes

we'll be there on whatever day it will be on during our trip   Hopefully we'll go on 9/13!  I think my kids will both be tinkerbell and my husband and I will go as a "happily married couple not already anticipating a meltdown while we try to keep the kids up late"


----------



## brightvalleyjrts

Sept. 27 is what I am aiming for!!!  THis will be our first MNSSHP!!!


----------



## amely

Hey there!

We are planning on 9/20 and 9/23...our first time(s) attending! 

Amanda


----------



## discorsner

Hoping for 9/30 (Friday) or 10/1 (Saturday) if there is one on those dates. If not maybe Tuesday 10/4.  We are holding out on airfare til party dates are announced.

First MNNSHP for us!  So excited and so much anticipation to hear the official dates as well as get tickets.

What date were the dates announced last year?


----------



## KristiLyn

September 27th is what we are hoping for!  It will be our first MNSSHP!  We are getting married on the 25th and this will be something fun/different to do on our honeymoon!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## sharpie89

Hopefully 10/4 for us! We have no idea what to do about costumes...we were just thinking Halloween shirts...and I wanted funny Halloween hair bows/or something like that...Cant wait! First time ever!!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

discorsner said:


> What date were the dates announced last year?



I want to say April 27th last year


----------



## heathernfrankie

Not until April 27th? WOW. What about dining? I'm just worried b/c our 180 days is next month and I don't want to have to change my plans for the party if they change dates. ugh....


----------



## jnfr2424

We went last year Columbus Day Weekend so this year I am hoping for the same either 10/6 or 10/7 as last year the party was Thursday and Friday night! and this time we are bringing along 4 family members!!!
We are trying to figure out costumes from now 
So far I am going to be Cleopatra! 
Here's to tons of fun @ MNSSHP!!!


----------



## princessbride6205

I'm hoping we'll be going for our first MNSSHP! Still working on our dates, but probably Sept. 29-Oct. 4.
Not sure about costumes, possibly Toy Story theme.


----------



## PatriciaH

Either 10/30, 10/31 or 11/1 here. Waiting on the dates for MNSSHP, HHN's and MVMCP. Hoping there is a MVMCP on 11/7 this year!


----------



## Praise2Him

PatriciaH said:


> Either 10/30, 10/31 or 11/1 here. Waiting on the dates for MNSSHP, HHN's and MVMCP. Hoping there is a MVMCP on 11/7 this year!



We're planning on the same thing


----------



## pskelly

09/30


----------



## tlenzendorf

We are planning on Tuesday, October 25th!


----------



## tooh8ful

We will be there 9/27.

We have decided on Tinkerbell, Iridessa, Rosetta, and Vidia.

Can't wait!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

heathernfrankie said:


> Not until April 27th? WOW. What about dining? I'm just worried b/c our 180 days is next month and I don't want to have to change my plans for the party if they change dates. ugh....



That came up A LOT last year.  They changed park hours and party dates and people were scrambling for ADRs... We do QS on party night!


----------



## ericamcl

Friday, Sept 16 (Keeping my fingers crossed!)


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

We'll be there for the first party!


----------



## SnipsNSnails

The plan right now is Sept 20th if the dates are correct. I bought my DS (4) a peter Pan Costume and was going to have DS (2) be a pirate but he was so upset when his brother tried on the costume and would have nothing to do with his pirate costume. So we've ordered a Peter Pan in his size too. So I will have two little Pans 



heathernfrankie said:


> Not until April 27th? WOW. What about dining? I'm just worried b/c our 180 days is next month and I don't want to have to change my plans for the party if they change dates. ugh....



I feel the same way. Our plan will be doing Le Cellier for an early lunch that day, resting and swimming in the afternoon and then a CS dinner either at the resort or MK. It would totally stink if the dates get rearranged so the party is on the night we have an ADR at Boma. Hopefully since it's a lower time of year we could change things around. Tues. have been dates in the past too so I'm hoping that won't change.


----------



## mma800

Add us to the list!
We will be there 10/28-11/2 for our first mnsshp!!
Hoping for party on 10/31
Costumes will be Alice themed
Me queen of hearts
Dd 10- chesire cat
Dd 9- Alice
Ds 7- mad hatter
Dh and his cousin- twiddle dee and dum!!

So excited for the dates to be released!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Hoping for 10/16 which will be youngest dd's 8th birthday! So far we have a Tinkerbell and a Vida, but that may change many times before October!


----------



## Mgbeeman

9/13 for us!  Have a question though.  Do you have to pay in full for the tickets or can you just add to your package that you're paying off?  Just want to make sure I plan accordingly.  Thanks!


----------



## melissapealo

Hoping for 10/28, this will be our first MNSSHP so very excited about it.


----------



## tinknme

Mgbeeman said:


> 9/13 for us!  Have a question though.  Do you have to pay in full for the tickets or can you just add to your package that you're paying off?  Just want to make sure I plan accordingly.  Thanks!



You will have to purchase the MNSSHP tickets seperatly.


----------



## Lehuaann

Keeping our fingers crossed for an Oct 6th party, but frankly don't care what the date is...we'll be there, love it.


----------



## Kiann3

We plan to attend one day between 10/16 and 10/21.  

Now to come up with ideas for costumes.  My oldest son wants to be the Mad Hatter and bought the hat this past Christmas.  Not sure about other two and my niece and nephew are coming.  This is our first MNSSHP.  We did the MVMCP this past Dec and froze but enjoyed it.


----------



## leitadisneyfan

We plan on going Tues Set 27 this will be our 1st time at MNSSHP.


----------



## notnothin

Planning on 09/13 and 09/16 !


----------



## Skip2MyLou

Hoping for Nov 1


----------



## Disney Spaz

We are going Oct 16th-23rd and hopping for a party on either the 21st or 22nd. As DD, 22 will be flying down for the weekend. I have no clue what to dress up as yet.


----------



## ness1996

We are hoping for go Sept 13!


----------



## FanofWalt&Mouse

9/23 and/or 9/30.  This will be our third & fourth party.  The first time in 2006 was a BLAST!!  Second time in 2007 was horrible with a torrential downpour ALL evening.  So this time we may plan for two nights on our vacation just in case...


----------



## pooh2007

Hoping for 9/27 DH and myself that way I can be there on my birthday!!!!


----------



## luv2plan

Hoping for Friday night, October 7th, before our Disney Dream cruise on Sunday!!


----------



## hereyago

Going on the first week of October. I actually had a odd dream the other night: dd and I were waiting to get into Haunted Mansion. all the sudden I realize people are dressed up and I say something about, oh MNSSHP and we aren't dressed for it, but we still get to trick or treat.


----------



## watkinsme

We are planning on Sept 27th


----------



## lovealatte

always dreamed of going to this as Halloween is my fav holiday.. it'll have to wait 3 years until I'm out of school finally  I'll live vicariously through everyone here!


----------



## hereyago

lovealatte said:


> always dreamed of going to this as Halloween is my fav holiday.. it'll have to wait 3 years until I'm out of school finally  I'll live vicariously through everyone here!



But, you can have a graduation celebration, even though it may be a few months after graduating and go then!

I went to my first one last year and had a blast, but I love seeing how people dress up as different things, I think that's half the fun.


----------



## heathernfrankie

I'm trying to figure everything out. I was thinking about going to MK the day we do the MNSSHP so that way we don't have to worry about anything. BUT, a friend suggested we do AK the day we do the party at night. That way, we can come back to the hotel, shower and get ready. 

What do you guys do on party day? Which parks do you usually do?


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyrinachick said:


> We are planning for Tuesday September 27!



If that's a party night we may see you there!  Also hoping for this one


----------



## rmw

We will be at  BWV from 10/23 - 10/30 and are hoping to do mnsshp on Tues. 10/25.

For those who have gone in the past when can we expect to be able to purchase tix for this? I have been checking daily and am hoping to not wait until Summer for avail. dates. Especially since we can do our adr's in late April. 
Thank- you!!!


----------



## arwood82

We are hoping to be there the last week in September so we are shooting for Sept 27. Hoping and praying that we will be able to make this trip.


----------



## insoin

I plan to be at the one on 9/27.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

rmw said:


> We will be at  BWV from 10/23 - 10/30 and are hoping to do mnsshp on Tues. 10/25.
> 
> For those who have gone in the past when can we expect to be able to purchase tix for this? I have been checking daily and am hoping to not wait until Summer for avail. dates. Especially since we can do our adr's in late April.
> Thank- you!!!



Usually End of April.  They usually announce MNSSHP and MVMCP at the same time...





heathernfrankie said:


> I'm trying to figure everything out. I was thinking about going to MK the day we do the MNSSHP so that way we don't have to worry about anything. BUT, a friend suggested we do AK the day we do the party at night. That way, we can come back to the hotel, shower and get ready.
> 
> What do you guys do on party day? Which parks do you usually do?



I like to do Magic Kingdom because I think the crowds are lower on party days because non party goers don't want to waste a day in MK because they have to leave by 7P


----------



## Pookasaurus

Assuming dates match, we're planning on attending on 9/20. 

My 4 year old son will be Pinocchio, my 1 year old Jiminy Cricket, DH Gepetto and I'll either be the blue fairy or the Figaro, haven't decided.


----------



## sjs314

I checked last years TA Calendar , it seems they increase the number of parties as Halloween gets closer, looks like last years parties for our week  was Sun, Tues, Thu, and Fri so based on that I have penciled in Thursday 10/21 ot Friday 10/22 of course that may all change when the official dates are announced

I know last year the party on Oct 31 sold out, does anyone know if any of the other parties sold out?


----------



## terribm

We will be there either Oct 30 or 31.  I am kinda hoping for the 31st as it will be my 40th birthday.  It will be our first MNSSHP.  Haven't even thought of costumes yet.


----------



## Madame Bonfamille

We'll be there Oct. 25th for my 50th b-day!!  Trying to come up with some costumes ideas.


----------



## disneysuncat

We'll be there on 9/13!  We're staying at the Contemporary, so I'm looking forward to the easy-out after the party. 

My daughter (age 11) plans to be "Russia" from her favorite Japanese anime series "Hetalia".  She says no one will get her costume, and I think she's right.  I'll probably be a pirate, as I have the costume already.


----------



## SoScary'09

disneysuncat said:


> We'll be there on 9/13!  We're staying at the Contemporary, so I'm looking forward to the easy-out after the party.
> 
> My daughter (age 11) plans to be "Russia" from her favorite Japanese anime series "Hetalia".  She says no one will get her costume, and I think she's right.  I'll probably be a pirate, as I have the costume already.



Tell your daughter I said "Vodkaaaaaa!" Hetalia Axis Powers fan here, and I'm sure someone will recognize her. I went as Marluxia from Kingdom Hearts and the CM at the gate even knew who I was


----------



## Lizboo

Planning to go on Tuesday, Sept 20 (once we know it is official). I have learned from the past to go early in the trip in case of insane rain (like we had in 2007) or if I simply want to go again.


----------



## LovelyMouse22

Planning on october 4th if it ends up being a party date. Fingers crossed!


----------



## disneysuncat

SoScary'09 said:


> Tell your daughter I said "Vodkaaaaaa!" Hetalia Axis Powers fan here, and I'm sure someone will recognize her. I went as Marluxia from Kingdom Hearts and the CM at the gate even knew who I was



Oh my goodness, she will about pass out when I show her your post!   We live in such a small town (in Kentucky, no less) that it's totally shocking to her when she finds out anyone understands what she is into! 

She draws all the time, and drew a huge picture of Russia with the caption "Got Vodka?" and put it on her bedroom wall.  It's all the funnier to me because we live in an actual dry county (no alcohol sales) and anyone who might would possibly see her artwork and not understand Hetalia would think some pretty strange things about that.  I own a clothing store here, and she likes to put her Hetalia artwork up there, too.

Two Halloweens ago she was dressed from Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess...my mom is a seamstress by trade, and always gets roped into making the costumes, but it was perfect.  This last year she was Dr. Gabriel Cunningham from Trauma Team (video game, but you probably know that.)  No one knew who she was then!

She is trying to get me to be either Ukraine or England, as my pirate costume is way too boring for her.   She put all of her Hetalia music on both of our iPods, and I swear sometimes I catch myself singing "Marukaite chikyuu...draw a circle, that's the earth..." at random times. 

And one more part of my Hetalia ramblings...she plans to pack her Hetalia plushies around (probably in my bag!) and have me take photos of her with each in the corresponding countries in Epcot.  (of the ones we can match up, of course.)  ANYWAY...thanks so much for posting, she's just going to love that you said "Vodkaaaaaa!!"


----------



## WishingMom

We're staying for one night prior to our cruise, 9/23, crossing my fingers for a party that night!   it will be a surprise for DH and the kids!


----------



## SoScary'09

disneysuncat said:


> Oh my goodness, she will about pass out when I show her your post!   We live in such a small town (in Kentucky, no less) that it's totally shocking to her when she finds out anyone understands what she is into!
> 
> She draws all the time, and drew a huge picture of Russia with the caption "Got Vodka?" and put it on her bedroom wall.  It's all the funnier to me because we live in an actual dry county (no alcohol sales) and anyone who might would possibly see her artwork and not understand Hetalia would think some pretty strange things about that.  I own a clothing store here, and she likes to put her Hetalia artwork up there, too.
> 
> Two Halloweens ago she was dressed from Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess...my mom is a seamstress by trade, and always gets roped into making the costumes, but it was perfect.  This last year she was Dr. Gabriel Cunningham from Trauma Team (video game, but you probably know that.)  No one knew who she was then!
> 
> She is trying to get me to be either Ukraine or England, as my pirate costume is way too boring for her.   She put all of her Hetalia music on both of our iPods, and I swear sometimes I catch myself singing "Marukaite chikyuu...draw a circle, that's the earth..." at random times.
> 
> And one more part of my Hetalia ramblings...she plans to pack her Hetalia plushies around (probably in my bag!) and have me take photos of her with each in the corresponding countries in Epcot.  (of the ones we can match up, of course.)  ANYWAY...thanks so much for posting, she's just going to love that you said "Vodkaaaaaa!!"



Hope this encourages her to go ahead with her costume then  I myself was pretty certain no one was going to know who I was, but there ended up being quite a bit of cosplay at MNSSHP when I was there. It was pretty suprising! 

That idea with the Hetalia plushies sounds absolutely adorable!! (I think the funniest part about Epcot is that Germany and Italy are next to eachother in the park.)  I was also saying "Doitsu!" the entire time we were in Germany. It got kind of ridiculous. And the ending theme! You're right. It's so catchy its scary.

Have fun if you choose to be a country! Going as America would have it's benefits too. You could have snacks all night long and get in everyone's business Oh, what night are you guys going to be there? We're doing the 31st.


----------



## Casens-mom

We are planning to attend MNSSHP on 9/20 ! Epcot has early magic hours that day. Do you think we will be able to tour Epcot, have some relaxation @ the room, an early dinner @ Chef Mickeys, then head to the party ?  On average how long does it take to get through Epcot?


----------



## MikeandSulley

We will be at WDW 9/22-27 and are planning on attending a MNSSHP.


----------



## mlittig

Planning on 9/30 for our very first MNSSHP


----------



## kstategrad

Hoping for October 16th (a Sunday)...wish the dates would be announced already!


----------



## travelfanatic

It will be 9/20 & 9/23 for us!!!


----------



## MikeandSulley

travelfanatic said:


> It will be 9/20 & 9/23 for us!!!



We'll be there on the 23rd too.


----------



## hardingk

Waiting for the October dates!


----------



## Tinkermom76

Casens-mom said:


> We are planning to attend MNSSHP on 9/20 ! Epcot has early magic hours that day. Do you think we will be able to tour Epcot, have some relaxation @ the room, an early dinner @ Chef Mickeys, then head to the party ?  On average how long does it take to get through Epcot?



I think your plans are pretty ambitious especially for your first trip. We did regular hours at Epcot last year then 1900 Park fare Dinner and straight to the party (no break) and we felt like we had no time. We were out of the party just after the 2nd parade and my DD6 was asleep before the fireworks.

I learned my lesson for the 2nd year in a row and this year out MNSSHP day is just that. We will relax all day and swim at the hotel (I am hoping Emma will see the parade this year)

Also Epcot is huge and there is no way you will see it all in half a day, not even a full day.


The date we will be going is Sept 27 and adding Sept 30 for character hunting if we can swing the cost!


----------



## ericamcl

princess isabella said:


> We are planning on 9/16 with our fingers crossed.



we're planning on 9/16 too!


----------



## PoohNFriends

I think DBF and I will be Jack Skellington and Sally.  We bought our costumes for a big Halloween party in 2009, but DBF had to take an emergency flight home to get to his father so we didn't get the chance to wear them.  Halloween will always be bittersweet for us, but Jack is one of his fave characters so I think it will be ok to bring them back out...
Anyways, does anybody else have the Jack costume with the big, round latex head that basically covers your whole head?  Did you attempt to wear this to MNSSHP?  Did it work - not not hot or distracting?

We'll be there 10/22-10/29 so will probably go to whatever party falls 1st -that week so we have back-up days just-in-case.


----------



## stephgles

We are heading home from Oct 21 - 29. (Maybe on the 20th pending on airfare)  Once dates are released we will chose which night we want to go.  We have gone the past 5 Septembers but this will be our first MNSSHP.


----------



## mhconley

Tuesday 9/20 here!

Martin


----------



## IslandAdventure4

We'll be there 10/7 - 10/12... So one of those days.


----------



## Mouse's Shadow

We're shooting for 9/30. There are 11 of us going. I was going to have us all dress up as Peter Pan Characters, but I'm thinking that maybe it would be best for each family to choose their own theme.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

We're shooting for 9/20.  Seems to be a lot of folks going that date, tentatively of course.

Costumes.  I realize it will be melt-your-face hot so we want to do something that's low-key and not uncomfortable.  My sons have been humoring DH & me for a while watching all our favorite old 80s comedies.  'Revenge of the Nerds' went over rather well...so the guys all have Tri-Lam shirts & I have an OmegaMu shirt.  We took the 3D glasses from the movies and busted out the lenses.  I'm planning to hit up the local Goodwill stores for some fab old slacks to cut off for the guys.  I'm thinking I might throw on a tutu with some shorts and maybe some knee socks.  It'll be fun.  I wonder if anyone will "get" us, tho.


----------



## GRUMPY D

if its a party night sept 16 , and if you look at the ticker it will also be dds 13 bithday party


----------



## pjpoppins

Sept 20th for us.


----------



## KELLY

I'm hoping for 9/20 but will wait to buy our tickets once we get there. A couple of times we have pre-purcahse we have had downpours.  Ok for a park day but when I paying over 240.00 more I want in dry.  LOL


----------



## lolabee2000

we'll be there 9/23!!


----------



## Wishes4ev

I plan on going to three of em in late Sept early October. Boo To You !


----------



## OandA

We will be at any and all MNSSHP's between Sept 10 and Sept 18!

We did our two of them last year and I have to say my favorite part is Hallowishes. I even bought the CD and listen to it at least once a day on my way to work.


----------



## Catira

OandA said:


> We will be at any and all MNSSHP's between Sept 10 and Sept 18!We did our two of them last year and I have to say my favorite part is Hallowishes. I even bought the CD and listen to it at least once a day on my way to work.



Lucky You!  So I guess that means that if they have 3 parties on those days, you will go to each?


----------



## kstategrad

We are hoping for 10/16/11, a Sunday! Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Parla

heathernfrankie said:


> Not until April 27th? WOW. What about dining? I'm just worried b/c our 180 days is next month and I don't want to have to change my plans for the party if they change dates. ugh....



I'm with you!  Looking forward to our trip but worrying about ADRs already.  We're going deluxe dining because the sit down restaurants are a big part of our love for Disney and I really want to get the most out of it.


----------



## amykay9377

We had a trip scheduled for Sept 6 to 12, but when we saw that MNSSHP was a possibility on 9/13, we are going to change our reservation!!!  

Put us on the list for September 13!!!


----------



## A&MsMommy

We will be staying at Bay Lake from 9/28 - 10/3 so we're shooting for Friday night, I think it's 9/30.


----------



## dolphindan1

Thinking about going for a four day over the weekend trip...probably around the 16th...My oldest sons Bday...we will see

I have never been but been to several Christmas parties...How are fridays in Mid Sept as far as crowds go...I alwasy go to MVMCP on a Tues or Sunday but really no other option this year


----------



## humboldthny

most likely two nights late in Sept....no official dates yet.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Direct from MNSSHP page on disney.com ---

The event is held on select nights September - October 2011. Check back this summer for more information.


No November 1st party!?


----------



## soul_power

Count DBF and I in for September 16th - our first MNSSHP!


----------



## book_junkie

MadilynnsMomma said:


> Direct from MNSSHP page on disney.com ---
> 
> The event is held on select nights September - October 2011. Check back this summer for more information.
> 
> 
> No November 1st party!?



Maybe because Halloween is actually a week day this year, whereas the past few years it's been on the weekends?  November 1 is a Tuesday- maybe they're going to party all weekend instead?  

We're hoping to go either October 25 or 27 but right now things are really up in the air- my mom's hospital just laid off all the LPN's on a whole floor, and she's worried that it's going to be the start of the end for all the LPNs.    I've been trying to convince her that I can afford to pay for the trip, but she's too stubborn to listen right now...


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Just stumbled upon this over at ************ ----

2011 Halloween and Christmas Party Dates
March 19, 2011 11:34 am


Hot off the press, here are the dates for this years Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween and Very Merry Christmas Parties at the Magic Kingdom:

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
Sept. 13,16,20,23,27,30
October 2,6,7,10,11,13,16,18,20,21,23,25, 27,28,30,31
Nov 1

Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party 
November 8,9,11,13,15,18,27,29,30
December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13, 14,16,18

Tickets are not on sale yet, but we will be sure to let you know once they become available.




Until I see it direct from Disney I am still considering it speculation.  But here's hope that A. the dates are correct, and B. tickets go on sale REAL soon!!!


----------



## Microcell

Hoping for the first day 9/13!


----------



## SnipsNSnails

I agree. Those do appear to be the same dates as were speculated earlier so let's hope that is correct. We're still hoping for Sept. 20!


----------



## beansmom

somewhere between Oct 16-20...maybe even 2 parties.


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

We are planning on 9/20 and 9/23.  Costumes are being heavily debated - Haunted Mansion-style ghosts or Lilo & Stitch characters.


----------



## heatherbynum

We will be there Sept 27th. I know it is not official by Disney yet.


----------



## brookelynpenguin

october 2nd or 6th...i'm going as esmerelda and hubby will probably just throw on his jack skellington tee


----------



## mattmom

Planning to be there 9/23


----------



## PoohNFriends

Ooh, if those remain the dates we will have 4 different nights to choose from!  Since it's our 1st MNSSHP, I'm now considering going 1 of the 1st 2 dayes we are there and then if we want to go again (and tickets are still available) we can go a 2nd night !


----------



## iluveeyore

Hoping to go to 10/25 for DH's birthday - if not, we'll pick any day between 10/24-10/31 while we're there (until Nov. 4).


----------



## buzzmom3

September 27th!


----------



## Kewz1

*IF* the projected dates hold true, there will be a party on Oct 20, 21 and 23 (Thur, Fri & Sun).  

I'm assuming that the Friday party would be the busiest out of those dates.  Right now I'm thinking we would do the Thursday night party but would the Sunday night one be better in terms of crowds?

Just curious what your past experiences have been.  Thanks!!

Kristen


----------



## PrincessTaylorsMom

Count us in for 10/25!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Count us in for Sept. 20th!! We've never done MNSSHP before and can't wait!


----------



## seadd67

We are planning on being there the 20th of Sept!!!!, any ideas of what time the fireworks at MNSSHP usually are?


----------



## PoohNFriends

Here's the link to the travel agents' October 2011 hours - the projected MNSSHP dates match up with the same dates that MK closes early so even more likely those will be the dates ! 

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S.../pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_oct.pdf


----------



## Parla

Oopsies, make sure you fit it to the page when you're printing.  Didn't think about it the first time and it cut off the actual dates and times at the top.  Of course if I had really been thinking I would have only printed out the dates that I needed instead of the whole month.  Twice!  No wonder I go through ink so fast!

Thanks so much for posting.  Can't wait to figure out my days and plan my ADRs.


----------



## Rorey

We'll be there too one of these dates! October 25, 27 or 28


----------



## marinapj

We are going on Sept 23, I can't wait!


----------



## supercritter

Thanks for posting the news about the dates.  I'm a little disappointed there is no party on the 10/4, as there was Tuesday parties last yr, but luckily we can do 10/6 or 10/7 as well.  

So a ? for those who have been.  We depart WDW the morning of 10/8.  I've got two small kids (2 and 4), should we plan on going the Thursday or Friday night (Fri being the night before we leave)?  Our flight isn't until 11 am but...


----------



## N&B'smom

We'll be there twice during our 10 day trip...just not sure which two yet!


----------



## tinknme

supercritter said:


> Thanks for posting the news about the dates.  I'm a little disappointed there is no party on the 10/4, as there was Tuesday parties last yr, but luckily we can do 10/6 or 10/7 as well.
> 
> So a ? for those who have been.  We depart WDW the morning of 10/8.  I've got two small kids (2 and 4), should we plan on going the Thursday or Friday night (Fri being the night before we leave)?  Our flight isn't until 11 am but...



We will depart on the 8th as well & plan on going to the party on the 6th. Not sure how late you plan on staying, but the park will be open till midnight. The 6th might be a better option for you & I am hopeful that going on a Thursday, it will not be as busy beings kids will be in school.


----------



## AngelicFruitcake

We plan to be there the 27th. Our first party. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Catira

Kewz1 said:


> *IF* the projected dates hold true, there will be a party on Oct 20, 21 and 23 (Thur, Fri & Sun).
> 
> I'm assuming that the Friday party would be the busiest out of those dates.  Right now I'm thinking we would do the Thursday night party but would the Sunday night one be better in terms of crowds?
> 
> Just curious what your past experiences have been.  Thanks!!
> 
> Kristen



We are at disney 10/22-10/29.. I am hoping to do MNSSHP on 10/23 since it's a Sunday and the next day is a school/work day for those not on vacation. Then if we want to attend a second time, or weather is bad on 10/23 we can go again


----------



## SarRoc1020

11/1 for us. It's our arrival day and, as of right now, the only day slated for MK, since our main reason for traveling is F&W. We might hop over some other night, but DH has never been to the Halloween party, so we're planning to attend the last one, even if it is in danger of selling out.


----------



## singjenn

Two for HALLOWEEN!!! YAAY!!!


----------



## sue Z

one of the dates between 9/28 and 10/3
wearing my Grumpy baseball out fit that I worn at WDW hoing to gbet my pix taken with Grumpy 
dont care if i have the other 6 dwarfs as long as I stand near Grumpuy and photo pass or Cm can zoom in on me and Grumpytoo


----------



## bytheblood

I am betting the tickets will be $67 before any discounts.   The party and crowds are not worth the cost of tickets anymore.  With the big annual increase, this will be the last year we attend MVMCP.   The first time we went to MVMCP was in 2002; we paid $27 per ticket.


----------



## mousegear

We are there Sept 24 to Oct1 and at least one night if not two.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

Our plan is for Tuesday, September 20th - if the dates hold true!


----------



## seadd67

JiminyGuyMaine said:


> Our plan is for Tuesday, September 20th - if the dates hold true!



20th here to, well we know we will be there!.


----------



## yayasue

We're planning on being there on Sept. 30th! Can't wait


----------



## Kimmysmom

We will be there on Sept 30 as well.. My daughter 11th birthday....she will be super excited!!!


----------



## Robin K

We are planning to be there the 13th...
Depending on the money situation MAYBE the 16th too!
Now to work on the costumes....ideas? 
It will be mom (54) and myself (35) and we will be flying so nothing heavy, bulky or hot!


----------



## mgroshans

somewhere between Oct. 22nd and 29th.


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

seadd67 said:


> 20th here to, well we know we will be there!.



Sweet!  East Coast meets West Coast at MNSSHP!


----------



## avic77

I'm pretty set on 10/10.


----------



## ShariVT

Has anyone been to the nov 1 party in the past we are arriving on the 28th a friday and I am sure all those partys will be crowded but was thinking the 1st might be better.


----------



## tink228

Hoping for Oct 10th!


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

I'm hoping to do 2 parties this year.  Dates - im not picky


----------



## wishwash01

Planning on going to 10/25 party.


----------



## 2Monkeys

brookelynpenguin said:


> october 2nd or 6th...i'm going as esmerelda and hubby will probably just throw on his jack skellington tee



Us too (on the dates, not costumes, LOL!). Having a hard time deciding which would be less crowded given the Wine & Dine Run on the 1st and Columbus Weekend. (Of course, we have to wait for official dates, but I HAVE to have a plan!!!)

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jennifer81

Oct 31st for us!


----------



## GrimGrinningSteph

Eeeep! Hopefully 9/23


----------



## nejjie

Really hoping they have the Nov 1 party again


----------



## Brownsfan317

Planning on the 27th of September!  Cannot wait-it will be our first time at MNSSHP!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hoping for Sept 27th! Our first MNSSHP!


----------



## tannersmama

Hoping to go to the party on 10/25.


----------



## LisaTC

Hoping for 10/23


----------



## scotas

Planning on the 27th, I even made dinner reservations for Liberty Tree tavern for 5:15 in hopes that it would be a MNSSHP night.


----------



## avic77

If the projected dates for MNSSHP are correct which would be the best night to go with the least crowds?
Week of Oct 9th-14th
Monday 10/10 (columbus day)
Tuesday 10/11
Thursday 10/13


----------



## AustinTink

Any idea when the dates will be released??


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

ShariVT said:


> Has anyone been to the nov 1 party in the past we are arriving on the 28th a friday and I am sure all those partys will be crowded but was thinking the 1st might be better.



We went on November 1 last year, and I thought the crowd levels were fantastic.  We had an awesome time!  I wish we could go on that date again this year, but we have to make our trip in September this year.


----------



## hardingk

2Monkeys said:


> Us too (on the dates, not costumes, LOL!). Having a hard time deciding which would be less crowded given the Wine & Dine Run on the 1st and Columbus Weekend. (Of course, we have to wait for official dates, but I HAVE to have a plan!!!)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?





brookelynpenguin said:


> october 2nd or 6th...i'm going as esmerelda and hubby will probably just throw on his jack skellington tee



Us too.  We are there same time. Don't know which party to do either. Doesn't look like there will be one on Oct 4th for some reason. park closes at 9 but closes at 7 thurs & fri?.


----------



## ToddyLu

DH and I will go on 10/31 which is one of the reasons for this trip in Oct.  We attended Halloween Night in 2009 and it was great.  This will be my parents first MNSSHP.  I cannot wait.  DH and I were projecting which other date we will pick.  We may go for another round, 11/1.  But we are definites for Halloweeen.


----------



## brookelynpenguin

2Monkeys said:


> Us too (on the dates, not costumes, LOL!). Having a hard time deciding which would be less crowded given the Wine & Dine Run on the 1st and Columbus Weekend. (Of course, we have to wait for official dates, but I HAVE to have a plan!!!)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?



If we happen to go on the same date, stop and say hi to us!  i'll be in a long purple skirt


----------



## xxDisneyDancerxx

My boyfriend and I are going for our first MNSSHP on Oct. 10th, i beleive. I dont think I have ever been so excited  !!!


----------



## VanessainWonderland

Put us down for October 23rd!!!...(Sunday)


----------



## goofydad621

Count us in for 9/16 party we went 5 years ago and it was great


----------



## ericamcl

We're planning on 9/16 as well!


----------



## Family Loves Disney

add us, too. Hopefully we will be going Sunday, Oct. 16.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

We are in for September 20, the day before my birthday.


----------



## seadd67

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> We are in for September 20, the day before my birthday.



LOL the 20th Is my Bday! we will be there for that day


----------



## disneyquestions

We plan on going on Thursday Oct 27th!


----------



## shalecesjourney

We're going October 21st!!!


----------



## NikiM20

Were shooting for Sept 23


----------



## 02AggieGirl

planning on Oct 28!!


----------



## proudestmunkie

Definitely going, either mid or end of Oct..DF's first time.  I'm hoping for 10/31.  Oooo I'm so excited already!


----------



## humboldthny

We'll be going twice during the first week of Oct.!


----------



## avic77

I think we are going to go to a party on 10/11 or 13 depending on weather. I had planned 10/10 but we will have a homeschool class at epcot on 10/11 and i dont want the kids up till 1or 2 am and then have to wake em up for a class at 6am (class is at 8am) 
So looks like i have 2 rough drafts and I'll hold on till closer to date to buy tickets in case weather is a problem.


----------



## AlixaLock

We're thinking September 27th ... but still doing the initial planning ...


----------



## Jennifer81

So... whoooo's dressing up? And if so, whats your costume?


----------



## Cree629

We are attending the party on September 30th!!  Yay!


----------



## Catira

Jennifer81 said:


> So... whoooo's dressing up? And if so, whats your costume?



My friends and I have decided to do fancy witch costumes. I found a cute dress I will try and adapt to my idea. My two friends found two skirts that they will use as part of their costumes. Now we need to get ideas for the witch's hat.


----------



## mommy2emmamaddie

We'll be there October 13!  

My DD's will be Drizella and Anastasia.  I will be Lady Tremaine, my husband will be Jaq and my Dad-(Papa) will be Gus!! 

we have dinner ressies at 1900 Park Fare (our favorite) before the party!

Starting making the costumes last week!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

We are definately going.  Really hoping for September 23 or 27.  We will have to see when the official dates come out.  Also hoping one of those dates are a discount night for either DVC members or annual passholders.


----------



## avic77

Jennifer81 said:


> So... whoooo's dressing up? And if so, whats your costume?



Dressing up and so excited about my "idea" for costumes. Im torn about sharing it tho. We are going as
Me: Candace
DH: Ferb
DS: Phineas
DD11: Isabella
DD 17: Stacy

For real Halloween i might dress the dog as Perry. For the party i am looking for a Perry backpack.


i have red hair and Ds has strawberry blond hair so those fit us (ill spray his hair bright red tho) DD 17 is tall and has Black hair tho it isnt really long enough it will do, DD11 has light brown hair so i'll spray hers black and DH gets green hair spray. The clothes are pretty normal and will be usable for everyday wear  (except the purple Ferb pants  )
It will be a loose interpretation. If i cant find clothes off the rack to suit  the characters I'll sew them


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Toying with October 6th.  DH isn't totally into doing this again this year (just went last year for the first time).  But the more I think about it I kinda want to go.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

heathernfrankie said:


> I'm trying to figure everything out. I was thinking about going to MK the day we do the MNSSHP so that way we don't have to worry about anything. BUT, a friend suggested we do AK the day we do the party at night. That way, we can come back to the hotel, shower and get ready.
> 
> What do you guys do on party day? Which parks do you usually do?


I've done both and after AK we were hot and sweaty and the travel made for a bad day.  I've done MK before both MNSSHP and MVMCP and the park was empty and we got scads done.  Not having to leave and just having dinner around 5 made it easy peasy.





avic77 said:


> I'm pretty set on 10/10.


That's our day too.



avic77 said:


> If the projected dates for MNSSHP are correct which would be the best night to go with the least crowds?
> Week of Oct 9th-14th
> Monday 10/10 (columbus day)
> Tuesday 10/11
> Thursday 10/13


Now don't go getting all wishy washy on me.  BTW, isn't Ferb a little young to be your husband?


----------



## chodnett

September 27!


----------



## kylieh

We're going as the Doofenshmirtz family!

DH will be Dr Doofenshmirtz
DD will be Vanessa
And I will be Charlene Doofenshmirtz, the ex-wife.  All three are pretty simple costumes to do.


----------



## brookelynpenguin

avic77 said:


> Dressing up and so excited about my "idea" for costumes. Im torn about sharing it tho. We are going as
> Me: Candace
> DH: Ferb
> DS: Phineas
> DD11: Isabella
> DD 17: Stacy
> 
> For real Halloween i might dress the dog as Perry. For the party i am looking for a Perry backpack.
> 
> 
> i have red hair and Ds has strawberry blond hair so those fit us (ill spray his hair bright red tho) DD 17 is tall and has Black hair tho it isnt really long enough it will do, DD11 has light brown hair so i'll spray hers black and DH gets green hair spray. The clothes are pretty normal and will be usable for everyday wear  (except the purple Ferb pants  )
> It will be a loose interpretation. If i cant find clothes off the rack to suit  the characters I'll sew them



I love it! Phineas and Ferb costumes? Amazing! I'm going as Esmerelda; I just need a few bracelets


----------



## heathernfrankie

avic77 said:


> Dressing up and so excited about my "idea" for costumes. Im torn about sharing it tho. We are going as
> Me: Candace
> DH: Ferb
> DS: Phineas
> DD11: Isabella
> DD 17: Stacy
> 
> For real Halloween i might dress the dog as Perry. For the party i am looking for a Perry backpack.



That sounds like fun!! My boys would LOVE to be Phineas and Ferb. I may have to look into that for them.
BUT, I was also thinking something easy....football players for my guys since we have so many jerseys and maybe I'll be their cheerleader.   As for grandma...who knows. She may just go as grandma.


----------



## hardingk

How crowded do you think the Oct 2 party will be given F&W and the 40th Birthday/Anniversary of MK & the 1/2 marathon?


----------



## mousescrapper

Can't wait  our hopeful first MNSSHP will be just my DH& I on October 18th (Tues)

costumes are determined but yet to be revealed


----------



## avic77

brookelynpenguin said:


> I love it! Phineas and Ferb costumes? Amazing! I'm going as Esmerelda; I just need a few bracelets



Not "costumes" like at a Costume store. We are useing real clothes we would most likely wear anyway. (except the purple Ferb pants) 
Here is where I got the idea, you can see what i mean.

Phineas and Ferb
Isabella
Candace
Stacy


----------



## brookelynpenguin

avic77 said:


> Not "costumes" like at a Costume store. We are useing real clothes we would most likely wear anyway. (except the purple Ferb pants)
> Here is where I got the idea, you can see what i mean.
> 
> Phineas and Ferb
> Isabella
> Candace
> Stacy



I still think the idea is really cool. I've always liked the homemade ones better than store bought. I already own everything for my costume even the long purple skirt (I swiped it from my mom's closet knowing I would use it one day). I think you're costumes are cool and will still be instantly recognizable even though they're not "costumes".


----------



## humboldthny

We'll be there the 2nd and 6th


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

We have to decide between Sept. 16 and 20.

My kiddos want custom made Pokémon hoodies. I have found some on esty and ebay but everyone is in the UK. Since they are custom the wait could be up to two months. I was worried about sending that much money, with that long of a wait, that far away. Have you ever tried that?

Maybe DH and I could use the regular clothes idea (like Phineas and Ferb) and dress like some of the Pokémon trainers.:ROFL:


----------



## poohj80

hardingk said:


> How crowded do you think the Oct 2 party will be given F&W and the 40th Birthday/Anniversary of MK & the 1/2 marathon?



I hadn't thought about the marathon...we planned to do Oct 2 as well.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Any rumors going around as to when the tickets will go on sale?!  I could just burst with excitement!!!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

From a Disney Fan favorite...

2011 Dates

-- September 13, 16, 20, 23, 27, 30
-- October 2, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, and 31
-- November 1

Prices for the party are as follows (all prices listed include tax):

Advance Purchase for September dates: $57.46 for adults 10 and older / $51.07 for ages 3-9

Advance Purchase for October 2, 6, 10, 11, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 and November 1: $60.66 adults / $55.33 ages 3-9 (No Discount Available for October 28 and 31)

Passholder and DVC Member Discounts for September dates: $53.20 / $46.81

Passholder and DVC Member Discounts for October 2, 6, 10, 11, 16, 18, 20, 23, and 25: $56.40 / $51.07

Day of Event (if still available) for September dates: $63.85 /$57.46

Day of Event (if still available) for October 2, 3, 6, 10, 11, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 and November 1: $67.05 / $61.72

Day of Event (if still available) for October 28 and 31: $72.37 / $67.05

Tickets go on sale May 8, 2011. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

As soon as dates are officially issued by Disney, I will begin creating the guest list!!!  I am so excited and ready to get my tickets!!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

hardingk said:


> How crowded do you think the Oct 2 party will be given F&W and the 40th Birthday/Anniversary of MK & the 1/2 marathon?



considering those events, might be busy but thats when i'm going


----------



## avic77

Does anyone know if my sister, a DVC member who we are going with, can buy tickets for us as well?

Mark us for 10/11/11 ... im gonna buy tickets closer to party tho.

When does "advanced" sale end?


----------



## BlackPearl695

JUST GOT OUR TICKETS!! Add us to the 23rd of Sept!!!

The prices posted are correct!


----------



## avic77

It's been released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/halloween.htm


----------



## NikiM20

Our tickets are purchased for 9/23


----------



## Kennywife

Count us in....we're going Oct. 28th!!!! 

I'm thinking of being Ariel. Don't know about Kenny. 

Gabbie


----------



## seadd67

They have been released???, I have been underneath a rock, I need to get three for the 23rd of Sept and 27th! where going both days. Tomrrow can not come soon enough!!


----------



## raggedy couple

Oct. 31st Victorian Ghosts and haven't decided the other nights we'll be there.


----------



## threvester

We will be there Sept 27!!


----------



## tannersmama

We are going on 10/25.

 Tannersmama/me, DH DS-7yrs/Incredibels & a Pirate/CBR


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Oct 30th, DH and I, no costumes..probably make t-shirts, Wyndham Bonnet Creek


----------



## Luvdisney

2 for Sept. 16, 2011.  No custume, I'm scary enough!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

9/16 for us!


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Count me & DF in for the 2nd of oct. We're staying at POP and I'm going as Rapunzel (unless I change my mind) & DF... well he hasn't decided yet


----------



## Sinderelly

We just purchased our tickets for 10/27. 4 adults and 1 child


----------



## Brownsfan317

I am so excited!!!  In all the years we have gone to Disney, never has it been during Halloween!  My DS and I are going on the 27th!!


----------



## kateybee

Bought ours for September 27th earlier today!! Can't wait. It's our first time! 

DD (5)- a princess- most likely Sleeping Beauty,
DS (8)- ???
Me and Dad- even more ????


----------



## msmith1026

Just bought our tickets today!  It will be me, my husband, our daughter and my mom.  Not sure about costumes yet, but I'm sure dd will be a princess.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

How is everyone buying tickets?!  By phone?!  There is nothing on disneyworld.com yet!!! EEEK!!!


----------



## ACDSNY

MadilynnsMomma said:


> How is everyone buying tickets?! By phone?! There is nothing on disneyworld.com yet!!! EEEK!!!


 
Yes, it's on www.disneyworld.com under Park Tickets and then use the pull down for Special Events.


----------



## ACDSNY

We'll be there Nov 1st.  2 adults/2 kids


----------



## l3utt3rf1yk1ss3s

Count me and my friend in for the 10:20 party!!! I dont know what Im wearing just yet. It is a mix up between Alice, Minnie, or Aurora!


----------



## 15isto2

Going with my Nephew (12) on 21st October


----------



## JiminyGuyMaine

Woohoo!  Got our tickets for Sept. 20!  2 Adults


----------



## Tosie

Just got our Oct. 2 tickets!


----------



## TK-Fett

Were going Sept 16th, 4 adults and one child. Not sure of our costumes yet.


----------



## ZandZsMom

Got our tickets for 9/23.  We're going to the Pirates League first


----------



## lovetheduck

Yeah!I just bought our tickets for 10/31.
2A/2C staying at the Dolphin.
If you see Pippi Longstocking, come say hi!


----------



## marinapj

Got our tickets for September 23!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## jazzgirl

We'll be there on 10/31, Halloween! So excited!


----------



## Lisa Sox Fan

We will be there 9/30!


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

DH and I will be there 9/27, not sure what costumes yet but we will probably do something, just havn't decided yet. 

We are staying at CBR.


----------



## tlenzendorf

tlenzendorf/October 25/Peter Pan theme/AKV-Jambo


----------



## BuenaVistaBound

Four nights at BLT and MNSSHP on October 20!


----------



## mousescrapper

my DH (Matt) & I will be going Oct 18th (Tues)...just bought our tickets this morning....I'll post back another time w/ what we'll be wearing so you can pick us out of the crowd 

our trip dates are Oct 16-20 staying at BLT

Julie


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

DH, DD8, DS10 and I will be attending Sept. 16.  Got CRT ADR for 4:15 on party day!  This will be our 4th MNSSHP!


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

We will attend the 10/23 party! Got the tickets yesterday. Today DD randomly says she wants to be Tink this yr for Halloween. Guess DH will be Peter Pan and I'll be Wendy!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> considering those events, might be busy but thats when i'm going



We got our tickets for October 2nd. should be fun, my daughter's first trip!


----------



## MrsDopey

we will be there 9/30!!


----------



## BerrysGirl

October 2!
*BerrysGirl/DBF/Orange and Blue M&Ms/POP*


----------



## Palekaiko

We'll be there 9/23!! Just bought the tickets today!

Palekaiko/DBF & me/Costumes TBD/Polynesian


----------



## smitch425

Oct. 16! DD8 will be Jessie and DS6 will be Woody. Still trying to come up with something simple for me and DH. I really hope it doesn't rain, but at least the kids will have giant hats to protect them.  Can't wait!


----------



## Praise2Him

I'm going twice!

October 2
Praise2Him/DD, DDaughter-in-law, DSister, DAunt, DCousin/???/Beach Club

November 1
Praise2Him/DH, DD/Tie Dye Halloween t-shirts/Offsite


----------



## OhThePain

Just ordered tickets for my girlfriend and myself for 10/23. Our first MNSSHP!  Not sure if we are going to get dressed or not.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

Me & Bellerina13 are going September 20. It will be my 7th & her first. Bought the tickets today & can't wait. I just hope they add some new stuff to the party this year, that would just add to everything. Staying at Pop 12-22.


----------



## +Rosetta+

If all goes well, September 30th and October 2nd ^_^
I'll be there with some friends and my mum (her first time at MNSSHP )

+Rosetta+/Haunted Mansion stretching room Dancer & Esmeralda/hotel tba

I'm making Fairy Mary for mum, she's super excited XD

Hope to see Fellow DisBoarders there ^_^


----------



## aaarcher86

We will be at the 10/27 party!  It's our first!


----------



## Jennifer81

Changed our dates entirely! 
Will be there Sep 24th-Oct 1st

Party on the 27th!


----------



## sue Z

going Sept 30th!!!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

*... is up and current to this point!!!*





AngelicFruitcake said:


> We plan to be there the 27th. Our first party. Looking forward to it!





Robin K said:


> We are planning to be there the 13th...
> Depending on the money situation MAYBE the 16th too!
> Now to work on the costumes....ideas?
> It will be mom (54) and myself (35) and we will be flying so nothing heavy, bulky or hot!





scotas said:


> Planning on the 27th, I even made dinner reservations for Liberty Tree tavern for 5:15 in hopes that it would be a MNSSHP night.



I just need to know what month you three are talking about.


----------



## Dobby

We've got tickets for Sept. 30th AND Oct. 7th!!


----------



## luv2plan

My 71 year old dad will be joining us on October 7th!! I'm so excited to share with him and my two DS!!


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

We are planning to attend on Nov.1st


----------



## ShariVT

The 3 of us will be at the party Oct.28


----------



## seadd67

got our tickets!!!, Sept the 20th(my Bday) and the 23rd it was sooner then i imagin,but gave me a reason to call home


----------



## Keishag

We'll be there 10/25! Can't wait. It was awesome last year!


----------



## +Rosetta+

You can add us to October 2nd as well 

+Rosetta+/Esmeralda/DMum+3


----------



## heathernfrankie

I can't read through all 19 pages. Is there a phone number or website to order your tickets from through Disney?


----------



## LisaTC

heathernfrankie said:


> I can't read through all 19 pages. Is there a phone number or website to order your tickets from through Disney?




You can call  (407) 939-7905 or go online to: 

http://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/TicketTrans?storeID=DRD&tktFitterDefaultQty=ADULT=0|CHILD=0|ALL=1&lengthOfStay=7&tokens=%2Fy57y752QkJ3Bq0kvW17GvCoi38bGLRlFhtVfIUpEQDsMuVOh90cNavuQ%2FLR79A7FK%2FckUtzZTQi2Ob1EB%2BzMh0UrBt9R1%2Fnavkk%2FPUhRf94i2%2FAAapkLPexW%2FmxDQqzKr91Hhk%2FgK0u0WIL8ar49KZKBiynJ99rMYGVCa2AW9c%2BBAX6BWfE7w6XydMaGuRURxRHyVq%2FGD8lDGcbGz18h3g3OXSsxVcySj96ElhnsUR7UpBe2khipon308rmNa6pLO%2FhiNVjH6x5c7qWWlCK0JxawxKUMAolM%2FxmOLnsmGnZuezIsbQJQz4cQElHUIXlFB39v6yRuwVjrMXShCKKzmBLBH23tZiD5X32PJqx1vmHCEU%2BjzmOL3o6H3D%2FfLNfBp3SByf%2FMjh6F7vyjan%2FDLQKkTYDQrl%2F5%2BM24AHHNyirmoJjMqwWL1deTeBuLphUyszfRiU6RvbHGO0eiumsdCOMOx2DqGsHnZfR32iUmn7woVbVKzmkQcM0%2BSTY85fhPFgKij0KTj4F1rMsrImRH1J036Z1okf64ypqZwNAihCbgF4hfLxG2WxP9QhWCUpN7ROEw1Cr63R8pQgu4xtsPFygQ46ZitnuxJBUg57g%2BLqzFkpx8%2Bidz8GeicBkHVBMPtDCcpPXxzuE3Bzr2eFumaYTQt70n0q6NppRsBMVsCL6qeeqMsKaTfmxKNYLnswuTkvhNjUGRXo%2Bv2caUiTWrBMJxMoWghPJ3ZasgZRVlxgq7WWpc8SuwBItknwo8%2Bf6oDNiCEGarQM42buvspFBYrDCUv0v64FXsGMf5B9moBlFVhO8OlPMM1CwqevPoqEP2LSWNJqatutaN054LcD%2FxaJzjx%2FYLE%2Bc9gtjfv841rBKhPujU%2FRGrqa%2FiLBbfqqKjBtKKVHrrTwV4ijGqvUVCA%3D%3D&drnid=2666578

and at the very top is a drop down box for you to select special events.


----------



## NC State

Please add me for Sept 20th.


----------



## avic77

Heya can you change us to Oct 13th  family of five ... costumes: Phineas Ferb Candice Isabella and Stacy 
Im pretty sure we will be hitting it Oct 13 but may go for Oct 11th if weather report looks scetchy later in the week.
We will NOT be attending the 10th since we have a YES class at 8:30am the 11th


----------



## rastika

We'll be going September 13th to celebrate my youngest sister's 14th birthday!


----------



## pipertoad

Oct 30th us


----------



## Rorey

DH and I will be there Oct. 27th!


----------



## Lehuaann

Sep 27 or Oct 6...or maybe both.


----------



## heathernfrankie

LisaTC said:


> You can call  (407) 939-7905 or go online to:
> 
> http://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/TicketTrans?storeID=DRD&tktFitterDefaultQty=ADULT=0|CHILD=0|ALL=1&lengthOfStay=7&tokens=%2Fy57y752QkJ3Bq0kvW17GvCoi38bGLRlFhtVfIUpEQDsMuVOh90cNavuQ%2FLR79A7FK%2FckUtzZTQi2Ob1EB%2BzMh0UrBt9R1%2Fnavkk%2FPUhRf94i2%2FAAapkLPexW%2FmxDQqzKr91Hhk%2FgK0u0WIL8ar49KZKBiynJ99rMYGVCa2AW9c%2BBAX6BWfE7w6XydMaGuRURxRHyVq%2FGD8lDGcbGz18h3g3OXSsxVcySj96ElhnsUR7UpBe2khipon308rmNa6pLO%2FhiNVjH6x5c7qWWlCK0JxawxKUMAolM%2FxmOLnsmGnZuezIsbQJQz4cQElHUIXlFB39v6yRuwVjrMXShCKKzmBLBH23tZiD5X32PJqx1vmHCEU%2BjzmOL3o6H3D%2FfLNfBp3SByf%2FMjh6F7vyjan%2FDLQKkTYDQrl%2F5%2BM24AHHNyirmoJjMqwWL1deTeBuLphUyszfRiU6RvbHGO0eiumsdCOMOx2DqGsHnZfR32iUmn7woVbVKzmkQcM0%2BSTY85fhPFgKij0KTj4F1rMsrImRH1J036Z1okf64ypqZwNAihCbgF4hfLxG2WxP9QhWCUpN7ROEw1Cr63R8pQgu4xtsPFygQ46ZitnuxJBUg57g%2BLqzFkpx8%2Bidz8GeicBkHVBMPtDCcpPXxzuE3Bzr2eFumaYTQt70n0q6NppRsBMVsCL6qeeqMsKaTfmxKNYLnswuTkvhNjUGRXo%2Bv2caUiTWrBMJxMoWghPJ3ZasgZRVlxgq7WWpc8SuwBItknwo8%2Bf6oDNiCEGarQM42buvspFBYrDCUv0v64FXsGMf5B9moBlFVhO8OlPMM1CwqevPoqEP2LSWNJqatutaN054LcD%2FxaJzjx%2FYLE%2Bc9gtjfv841rBKhPujU%2FRGrqa%2FiLBbfqqKjBtKKVHrrTwV4ijGqvUVCA%3D%3D&drnid=2666578
> 
> and at the very top is a drop down box for you to select special events.




Thanks so much, Lisa!!!


----------



## jesemeca

I plan to attend on September 30th. It will be just me. Not sure what I will be dressing up as, but I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## heatherbynum

We will be there Sept 27th and possibly the 23rd too


----------



## DaniB

Still Sept 27th for myself and my husband!


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

DH got me MNSSHP tix for the kids and I for Sept. 16 for Mother's Day.  He has to work (we are in DW then for his job) so I am taking the kids!  This will be out 4th year in a row and we can't wait!


----------



## tatorswife

We will be going on Oct 11th..this is our 1st party..We are so excited..Will be myself, dh, ds12, ds10, my best friend and her dh and their ds12


----------



## gfamluvsdisney

We will be there October 27th. It's our first time for Halloween and we cant wait! It will be myself, dh, ds (12), dd (8), and ds (turning 5 on Halloween). We are staying at the Poly, and at this point have no idea on costumes


----------



## JessiLynn015

My Mom and I will be there on Sept 20th


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Hello!
We're joining in on the party planning.
DH, DD (12) and I will be attending the party on Oct. 27th.
Our main focus is riding the rides and seeing the parade/fireworks.
I don't think we'll be dressing up this year, and we are staying at BLT.

We're looking forward to a wonderful party!


----------



## Catira

Hi.. we are doing MNSSHP 10/25


----------



## disneybell

We are going 9/13!!!!!!!


----------



## daddyhook

We just ordered our tickets for 9/23
Staying at POP
we have a tink,ariel,tiana,and jack sparrow havent decicded on the grownups costumes yet


----------



## bellebookworm9

I will be attending the October 10th party with my mom!  We are staying at Beach Club Villas. For costumes, I know I'm going to be Minnie, Mom isn't sure what she's doing yet.


----------



## maddiesmommie

We're going 10/23, so excited!


----------



## KARN4U

Hey. Joining the MNSSHP planning fun. We are going Sept.23. Never been to any Disney party and really excited.  DH, DD myself and my BFF and her DD.  Just have to figure out some costumes!


----------



## DisneyGirl201017

September 16th
Boyfriend and I will be going as Aladdin and Jasmine while staying at the POP for our "two year together" anniversary trip


----------



## sue Z

for under the 30th next to my name you can add that I will be wearing Grumpy baseball out fit and staying at POP


----------



## alleymaxx

My family along with our BFF's will be there Oct 1 - Oct 8.  This is our 1st time to visit during Halloween.  
The Oct 6th MNSSHP will be our 1st too!    We are so looking forward to it!


----------



## katt789

We'll be there Sept 16th!!
Just a group of friends! Staying at Pop, havent decided costumes yet!!


----------



## nebraskachick

New to these boards.  We will be at the party 10/23.  I'm so excited.


----------



## awdwnut

Put us down for Sept 27.  CANNOT WAIT!!!

awdwnut (aka..Beauty and the Beast)


----------



## johnsonginad

Going to be there on 9/30.  It will be me, DH, and DD5.  Not sure what we're going as yet! =)


----------



## IslandAdventure4

Pencil us in for October 11th...... It will be our first time


----------



## The_Alice

Oct 31st here.  Still feeling around ideas for costumes though!

Are the crowds simply insane on the 31st?


----------



## QuirkyButterfly

Me and DBF are going on the 16th of September!!!! Haven't decided if we are going to dress up or not. We are hoping to have a great time, especially because we are from Australia and we don't really celebrate Halloween here. So looking forward to how Americans throw a halloween party.


----------



## Busy Busy

We'll be there on Tuesday 27th of September for our first party!!


----------



## dolphindan1

dolphindan1 said:


> Thinking about going for a four day over the weekend trip...probably around the 16th...My oldest sons Bday...we will see
> 
> I have never been but been to several Christmas parties...How are fridays in Mid Sept as far as crowds go...I alwasy go to MVMCP on a Tues or Sunday but really no other option this year


 
Looks like we will be there on Sept 16th....


----------



## amberdburke

I will be there on October 7 (Our 5th Anniversary) with DH and DD (so far - others may be joining).  We are doing simple cowboy/cowgirl costumes.


----------



## txmom0507

We'll be there on Sept. 16th! 

 We've been at Christmas time, but this will be the first time for Halloween!! So excited, but we have no clue what or if we will be doing costumes. It's me, DH, DS 6 - who'll be a Jedi I'm sure, DD 4 - some sort of princess, and our friends going with us (6 of them).


----------



## chastity21

DBF and I will be there Oct 27- Nov 2nd  
Attending the 10/7 party and the 10/31 party
we will be Ursala and a Pirate


----------



## seadd67

Now my Ds and his DGf now are undecided weather or not there dressing up, but I am still going as Seattle Marier baseball player


----------



## brookelynpenguin

my soon to be DH and I will be there oct 6. i'm going as esmerelda and i don't think he'll dress up. we'll be situated at the animal kingdom lodge!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

We will be there as well!  November 1st!  Myself, dh and 2 boys.  Not sure on the costumes yet.  Staying at OKW.


----------



## DFD

oct 21 for a few of us... checking in 17th till the 23rd at AKL/BCV


----------



## zorro77

Our family will be their the 23rd of October.  We will be coming as a  fairy,witch,60's hippie the other two not sure yet. Can not wait for all the candy. Oh ya the parade is great.


----------



## attain

Now that we have decided on a date, I can join the guest list!  We are going October 18th.  DH and I will be red and yellow crayons, while DS2 will be an orange crayon.


----------



## Parla

Parla/October 16/me, two pirates and a princess/AKL


----------



## seadd67

zorro77 said:


> Our family will be their the 23rd of October.  We will be coming as a  fairy,witch,60's hippie the other two not sure yet. Can not wait for all the candy. Oh ya the parade is great.



Here Is a candy question!,other then eatting the choclates all gone how do we keep are candy from melting,its still so warm at night that some of my choclates get runney


----------



## poohj80

seadd67 said:


> Here Is a candy question!,other then eatting the choclates all gone how do we keep are candy from melting,its still so warm at night that some of my choclates get runney



We've never had that problem (and we didn't eat it ALL immediately).


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

Wahoo!!  We will be there Sept 30th- 5 of us will be a Wizard of Oz group!  I will be Glinda.
Celebrating DHs birthday, our 10th year together/9th anniversary, and 3 newbies to WDW, 2 of which are our young b/g twins.


----------



## sillylily

We'll be there on 9/27, can't wait!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

First page is updated to here!!!


----------



## TheRatPack

We'll be there on the 27th of September   Not sure what we're dressing up as though....yet.


----------



## SoScary'09

seadd67 said:


> Here Is a candy question!,other then eatting the choclates all gone how do we keep are candy from melting,its still so warm at night that some of my choclates get runney



We never had this problem either, and I swear it was a BILLION degrees the last time we went. If it gets runny I wouldn't worry about it, after all there's a lot of other things going on!


----------



## dansyr2514

We'll be there 10/2 - Justine and Jeff - staying at BWV


----------



## Tinker Pam

Oct 25. Its my 25th anniversary and I want to be at my happy place. DS will be a pirate not sure about the rest of us.


----------



## vfxpro

My wife and I will be going on 11/01. Just bought the tix.


----------



## bellanotte10

I'll be there Oct 13th dressed as the chesire cat!


----------



## smitch425

DH and I will be going as Toys Story 3 Ken and Barbie, so if you want to update our family's costumes on page 1 that would be great!

ETA: our date is Oct. 16


----------



## Disneyhayes

disneyhayes/september 13th/irish twin belles or snow whites (DD3 & DD2), Disney freak and grumpy (DH naturally)/ASMo


----------



## BrerVixen

9/23 for me, still undecided on the costume!


----------



## kdzbear

My DH and I wil be there on 9/13. We will be wearing t-shirts with mickey head designs with Stitch and Tigger Halloween characters in the middle of the Mickey head.


----------



## daraddg

we're doing Nov 1st


----------



## attain

We have changed our costumes. We will now be Mario (DH), Luigi (DS2), and Princess Peach (me). DH didn't like the idea of wearing what he said felt like a dress.


----------



## HadesTX

9/30 Not sure if we'll dress up.


----------



## suemom2kay

suemom2kay/13th/me, dh, dd10/costumes unknown/BCV


----------



## mousescrapper

HI 

we are listed as guests already for party date 10-17, but didn't give you are costumes yet...my DH and I are going as the* Haunted Mansion BRIDE and one of her dead husbands *

(very fitting since we are down there to celebrate our wedding anniversary )

can you please update the 2nd post TIA


----------



## chamgirl89

9/16 for me! First time going with my cousin, and I have yet to decide who I should go as. Hopefully I'll decide soon.


----------



## heathernfrankie

I finally ordered our tickets for 9/20. I cannot wait. My son's best friend is going to be there with his family and we plan to do the parade together. I cannot wait!! We're still trying to decide what we want to dress up as. Part of me wants to make it easy and we can go as baseball players being that we have jerseys, etc. OR, I was thinking about having DH, and both sons be football players and I can be their cheerleader. Not sure. BUT, my mom is going also.


----------



## Missyrose

October 13: Missyrose/DBF/Unknown costumes/Wilderness Lodge 

Can't wait for my first MNSSHP!


----------



## satorifound

My DH and I will be attending 9/13 dressed as pirates.


----------



## seadd67

I can not belive its getting so close we will be there the 20th and 23rd of Sept dressed as my home town Seattle Mariner Basball player


----------



## sjs314

OP are you still here?  I just noticed the list has not been updated since 7/8


----------



## 4littleones

Party of 8 attending on Sept 30th

Most likely
Captain Hook, Jake the Pirate, Minnie, Mickey, Peter Pan, Tinkerbell, Snow White, & Grumpy

or we could end up being
Jake, Izzy, Cubby, Skully the Parrot, Hook & 3 more Pirates


----------



## snarlingcoyote

I and DH will be there.  I will be dressed as a Wench.  DH will be dressed as a Gulf Coast Kayak fisherman.  (Because that's how he dresses all the time and it's easier than drugging him to get him to wear anything else.)


----------



## Mom2Cody06

Along with your party date, feel free to share who is going with you, your costumes and where you're staying -
*Screen Name/Party/Costumes/Hotel*
*MadilynnsMomma/DFi & DD4/Pirate Family/POP*

We are going to the MNSSHP for the first time on 9/13, opening night.

It will be Me, DH, Cod-Man, Baby K, Mom-Mom, & Pop-Pop

Mom2Cody06/9-13-11/no costumes yet/POR


----------



## seadd67

bellanotte10 said:


> I'll be there Oct 13th dressed as the chesire cat!



My Ds loves Chesire cat, he and his DGF do not feel like dressing up(i am going as a Seattle Marinier Baseball player) I could see if I could find a Chesire cat t-shirt for him and his DGF


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

smitch425 said:


> DH and I will be going as Toys Story 3 Ken and Barbie, so if you want to update our family's costumes on page 1 that would be great!
> 
> ETA: our date is Oct. 16



Thank you, thank you, thank you for including the date!



attain said:


> We have changed our costumes. We will now be Mario (DH), Luigi (DS2), and Princess Peach (me). DH didn't like the idea of wearing what he said felt like a dress.



Date?!



mousescrapper said:


> HI
> 
> we are listed as guests already for party date 10-17, but didn't give you are costumes yet...my DH and I are going as the* Haunted Mansion BRIDE and one of her dead husbands *
> 
> (very fitting since we are down there to celebrate our wedding anniversary )
> 
> can you please update the 2nd post TIA



There is no party on the 17th of October 



sjs314 said:


> OP are you still here?  I just noticed the list has not been updated since 7/8



New job, new baby, planning a move - sorry!  Still here!



snarlingcoyote said:


> I and DH will be there.  I will be dressed as a Wench.  DH will be dressed as a Gulf Coast Kayak fisherman.  (Because that's how he dresses all the time and it's easier than drugging him to get him to wear anything else.)



Date?!


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Updated to here


----------



## momatater

Count us in! Sept 13th 

Will be me, DH, my 3 DS and we will be dressed as an Hawaiian tourist group!
(decided to do this cuz last time we were pirates and almost died of heat stroke!!) Oh, and we're staying at the GF


----------



## habsfan71

We will be going to our first MNSSHP on Oct. 23.

It will be me (Habsfan71), DW, DD and DS, Costumes ??, POFQ.


----------



## deez1978

First time at MNSSHP, Sept. 27th, Pirates


----------



## mousescrapper

MadilynnsMomma said:


> There is no party on the 17th of October



sorry typo...meant 18th of October thanks! once again costume update HM Bride/husband


----------



## dreweyj

Two of us will be going to the September 13, 2011 MNSSHP!

No costumes... not even sure what I would do 

Staying at POFQ September 12 - 20, 2011!


----------



## DummbGiRL

Is anyone going solo or with a group of friends September 13th!?!?


----------



## kdzbear

DummbGiRL said:


> Is anyone going solo or with a group of friends September 13th!?!?



My husband and I will be there on the 13th. We will have on dark purple t-shirts with a haunted mansion mickey head design on them!


----------



## attain

Small change of costumes for us. DH and DS2 will still be Mario and Luigi (although we decided to make our own.) I was going to be Princess Peach, but the costume made me look more like Miss Piggy! I ended up making a Wii remote costume for myself. We will be attending October 18th!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

October 2 - disneydreamgirl/with DH and DS(13)/Minnie, Goofy and Sorcerer Mickey/POFQ


----------



## Pixie*Pirate

October18/myself,Dd10, DH/Cinderella, Jasmine, Buzz/Pop.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Updating now


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

We'll be there on Oct 25th!  My son will be either Darth Maul or Darth Vader! Haha!


----------



## BabyBun

DH, DD16, and I will be at the Sept. 30th party!

It's our first MNSSHP!  We're so excited to finally see the Halloween festivities after many trips at other times of the year.

DD will be dressing up as Princess Tiana, but DH and I are not wearing costumes.

We can't wait!


----------



## tinkmom2

MadilynnsMomma said:


> Updating now



I don't see us on the list Thanks for doing this

tinkmom2 October 13th MNSSHP
DH(pirate) DD (5) Cinderella, DD (12) dinosaur from (Hot Topic), Me a sand-witch. I will be carrying a sand bucket throughout Disney

We are staying at CBR starting October 12-16th and on the Dream Oct 16-20th.


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are going MNSSHP on 10/18....I'm going as "rags" cinderella and DD will be Snow White....we are staying at POFQ 10/13 - 10/21


----------



## wdwgirl03

I'm going October 30 with my parents and sister.  We are staying at Saratoga Springs (Oct. 28-31).


----------

